# impossible de faire défiler les fenêtres avec le trackpad



## JP.Dehorne (19 Janvier 2014)

bonjour

je rencontre un problème très agaçant depuis que je suis sous Maverick, avec le trackpad sans fil:

il m'est impossible de faire défiler verticalement avec les deux doigts le contenu d'une fenêtre safari. La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est d'appuyer sur la flèche du bas du clavier ce qui fait apparaitre les ascenseurs puis de pointer sur la barre latérale avec le trackpad et ensuite défiler. Pas très ergonomique tout ça.

quelqu'un a t'il une solution?

Merci


----------



## macabee (21 Janvier 2014)

l'amour avec deux doigts ( air connu ) ...


----------



## JP.Dehorne (21 Janvier 2014)

oui OK merci ...mais bon même si ça fait sourire je ne peux pas dire que cela m'aide beaucoup


----------



## edd72 (21 Janvier 2014)

Tu as activé la fonction dans les Prefs?


----------



## JP.Dehorne (21 Janvier 2014)

bon je n'ai pas vu comment joindre une image ne PJ => je répond donc autrement

OUI bien sûr j'avais vérifié cela


----------



## edd72 (21 Janvier 2014)

Le problème ne se pose que dans Safari ou dans les autres logiciels (Word, Finder, Mail...) le problème se pose aussi?


----------



## JP.Dehorne (21 Janvier 2014)

toutes les applications.


----------



## macabee (22 Janvier 2014)

On va t'expliquer ici que ce n'est pas plus compliqué qu'une télécommande de tv , tu seras bien avancé !


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2014)

macabee a dit:


> On va t'expliquer ici que ce n'est pas plus compliqué qu'une télécommande de tv , tu seras bien avancé !



Mauvaise foi quand tu nous tiens !

Et ta réponse #2 est utile pour le demandeur ? Bah, franchement on pourrait s'en passer comme d'autres réponses bateaux que tu distilles ailleurs.


----------



## JP.Dehorne (22 Janvier 2014)

bonjour

effectivement on ne peut pas dire que cette réponse fasse avancer le problème tout comme la première réponse (celle des deux doigts) qui était facile et assez vulgaire mais bon à 60 ans j'ai tout vu entendu je suis donc philosophe, même face à  un"Gerard Languedepute"

pour la réponse avec l'image de la  télécommande là aussi c'est un peu loupé:
- j'ai deux systèmes avec trackpad (un au bureau et un à la maison) au bureau ça marche et at home ça ne marche plus. don ce n'est ni un problème de dextérité ni de QI,  il ya bien un problème matériel et ou de config mais  je ne sais pas lequel

- j'ai posé plusieurs fois des questions sur Mac Génération et j'ai eu les réponses que je voulais et qui me satisfaisaient donc...je persiste à questionner la communauté avec tout le respect que je lui dois et qu'elle me rend bien (sauf pour quelques rares cas isolés visiblement)


----------



## Arlequin (22 Janvier 2014)

quel Os ? 
quel safari ? 

autre périph BT branché ? 
autre souris branchée (BT ou non)


bizarre cette histoire


----------

